# yellow gungy stuff



## bottlebank (May 19, 2005)

can anyone tell me what is it  and how to get rid of the yellow sloppy stuff found in bottles most of my bottles have this slimey stuff in them


----------



## bubbas dad (May 19, 2005)

bottlebank
 read through the posts in this section of the site and you will find some very good advice on cleaning bottles. i have learned alot from these people here


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 20, 2005)

if it is sticky goo. use gas or mineral spirts. gas really works best, then wash good with dawn soap and rinse.

 rick


----------

